# The Ultimate Mixture 79 Pipe



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Here you go, Mixture 79 lovers.

Rare 1970's Pipe That Playboys Hugh Hefner Smokes - eBay (item 220728258296 end time Jan-26-11 14:35:02 PST)


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Even Hitler could smoke Mixture 79 in _that!_


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

is #79 that bad? I am a sucker for punishment.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

What is this Mixture you speak of?


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Firedawg said:


> is #79 that bad? I am a sucker for punishment.


I don't know. Why don't you get some and send me a sample. That way I won't be seen buying it. I'm fairly certain you can get on some government pipe list for buying it.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

owaindav said:


> I'm fairly certain you can get on some government pipe list for buying it.


I believe they call it The No Smoke List. You get extra screening at every B&M you enter and you are prohibited from buying tobacco from online vendors.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> I believe they call it The No Smoke List. You get extra screening at every B&M you enter and you are prohibited from buying tobacco from online vendors.


And I'm fairly certain there's a rather invasive extra "search" you have to go through. :scared:


----------



## Reverie Forest (Mar 31, 2009)

For those that asked. Here's a little review and description from one of our own.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/280773-mixture-no-79-a.html


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

For some reason I keep trying to talk myself into buying this:

Mixture No 79 Smoking Tobacco Metal Belt Buckle on eBay.ca (item 250761300338 end time 20-Feb-11 08:21:07 EST)

I think it would look best with a white leather belt, and a pair of those "John Daly" golf pants.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow, that is a unique piece of pipe smoking history. I shudder to think who might have unsnapped that bad boy over the years.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

OK I get the whole thing behind "the mixture that shall not be named" but I'm not getting the reference in regards to that pipe. Someone help me out.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Did you just use "Ultimate" and "Mixture 79" in the same sentence? 

Doesn't make sense to me unless you're referring to the ultimate bug repellent.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

shannensmall said:


> OK I get the whole thing behind "the mixture that shall not be named" but I'm not getting the reference in regards to that pipe. Someone help me out.


Hugh Hefner was rumored to have been a Mixture #79 man.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

LMAO ok now I see the light. Thanks!


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

If it's that bad, I will put it on my list then, just to say I did try it and did take 20 years off my life. Maybe I will make that my first NPS trade. LOL


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

I can't find any of this stuff.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Here you go:

Pipe Tobacco - Mixture No. 79


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Natedogg said:


> Here you go:
> 
> Pipe Tobacco - Mixture No. 79


Cruel!!!!!:bounce:


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

LOL.

Don't worry, I will be picking some up myself...If you don't hear from me in about a week, you know I got hit by the free freight train that comes in the pouch.


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

shannensmall said:


> OK I get the whole thing behind "the mixture that shall not be named" but I'm not getting the reference in regards to that pipe. Someone help me out.


Hefner famoulsy smoked THE MIXTURE.

Hugh Hefner not only famously smoked a pipe, he marketed the pipe in this ad...although according to a personal source he only smoked them for advertisement, his personal choice was a Dunhill Black Billiard. It had the bunny head where the white dot belongs. The Playboy Pipe you could buy was, according to legend, made by one of Dunhill's subsidiary companies. I have seen two in my life, both unsmoked and on display on a stand. Both were given to members of the old Playboy Club in Chicago.

Legend is that Hefner gave these pipes outs himself to folks as well. BUT, one of pipe owners said that if you ever saw Hef's pipe it looked different than the ones he gave out.

One of these owners, who was a member of the Chicago Playboy Club, said that the club had a bunny with a cigarette tray and the only pipe tobacco on the tray were small black pouches with a Gold Bunny printed on it. Inside that package? THE MIXTURE WHICH SHALL NOT BE NAMED!


----------

